# IBS-C: Lots of blood, urinary retention, please help



## zb3289 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello I am new here and have MANY questions but will try to keep this brief and to the point. Anyone who has had URINARY RETENTION due to constipation, I'd *really appreciate* your help.

I've bad bowel issues all my life (25 yro male), which is why I am hoping this is simply IBS and not something more serious (self-diagnosed). However, in my younger/teenage years I dealt mostly with urgency problems. This heightened in my college years; pretty much the moment I stood up from eating a meal, I had to rush to the bathroom.

Last year I made a cross country road trip to my new home. The trip took 10 days, and I did not go the bathroom once despite feeling the need several times. Since then I go 2-3 times per week, but there are plenty of IBS-C symptoms and the movements are rarely satisfying.

About a month ago I began to suffer urinary retention (poor stream, feeling like haven't finished, going multiple times in a few minutes, etc.). A week ago I made two bowl movements that were just blood, no stool. The third movement had stool, and the first piece that came out was fairly bloody. Bright red blood. I've had blood before, very rarely, but only a spot or two on the stool or paper, never filling the bowl. It fit the description of hemorrhoids and there has been no blood since.

So the blood and the new urine symptoms are my main two issues. Now, *my question* (because obviously I am seeing a doctor about this but it will be at least a week to see a general physician and longer to see a gastro specialist):

If the urinary retention is being caused by the constipation, and not another blockage such as a tumor, will curing the constipation cure the urinary retention?

I have upped the fiber in my diet, been drinking more water, and getting more exercise. In just 4 days my bowel movements have become more regular. So if I continue to improve over the next few weeks and empty out my bowels completely, will the retention go away? Or will I have to take further measures?

So much for brief. Thank you anyone who takes the time to help, it would mean the world to me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

The blood sounds concerning, so seeing a gastro doctor is where you'll need to get your answers. They will probably do a colonoscopy to check everything out, make sure you're good there. From what I know bleeding can come from fissures, hemorrhoids or endometriosis (if you're a female, obviously). It can also be something more serious, which is why I think he'll recommend a colonoscopy. Don't be concerned about these - they are a breeze! Look up Katie Couric's video on youtube.

Going 2-3 times per week is probably going to give you hard or difficult to pass movements, unless you're taking something to soften this up. My guess is you DO have hemorrhoids. These can be both external and internal. You'll need to start changing your diet (more fruits, vegetables, oils and removing whatever makes things hard like pasts, bread and rice) You'll also need to up your water intake to at least 64oz, maybe more. Make sure you drink a large glass of water after each meal. I notice if I drink say 40oz of water, I'll have hard tool. If I kick it back up to 64oz, I'm good. That's how big the difference is. You can also add in Magnesium Citrate to soften things up. I recommend the liquid kind, either Lifetime or Bluebonnet.

Also be sure that you have a STRONG urge to use the bathroom before going. Make sure to relax as much as humanly possible before gently 'nudging' things out. Make sure to never strain. If you feel you're straining, get up and come back later. (like mom always said! lol)

Urinary retention (as far as I know) can't come from constipation. Usually constipation 'pushes' on the bladder. Retention can come from your muscles being too tense and not being able to fully void. If you have pelvic floor tension (called Myalagia and Dyssynergia) Pelvic Floor, then it can effect both your bowel and bladder. Make sure they check for this with a biofeedback nurse/specialist. (sometimes the anal manometry won't catch it - like in my case)

Honestly, the WORST thing you can do at this point is freak out and cause yourself unnecessary stress. Make those diet changes, soften the stool and you're doing what you can. Try not to think about this anymore until you get to the GI docs. Also schedule an appointment with a urologist. Make sure it's a GOOD one. Get what they call Urodynamic testing done.


----------



## zb3289 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for the response. Like I said, I have started to improve my diet with more fruits, nuts, and fiber rich foods. I think I had basically 0 fiber before. I am drinking a lot of water as well, and it is getting easier to pass stool just a few days later.

The blood is of course concerning but it was bright red and I really feel it is just a hemorrhoid as a result from constipation and a lot of sitting (I travelled recently and I also work at a desk).

I've read conflicting information about constipation and the bladder, but check this:

"...the bladder and the colon are close together in the body. Large amounts of stool in the colon can put pressure on the bladder which can cause the bladder to not fill as much as it should, or cause the bladder to contract when the bladder is not supposed to contract. This large amount of stool can also cause the bladder to not empty well."

So I'm not sure what to make of it. It seems to make sense, as I said the IBS-C dominant symptoms started about 3 months ago, and the urinary stuff followed just about a month or two later. I tried to get an appointment with a gastro and other specialists but they said I need a referral. Sweet. So now a 5 week wait to see my physician, and however long after that to see someone else. I am going to do my best in the meanwhile to live as healthy as possible and see if I can cure myself.

I will keep this thread alive, particularly after I see the doc, in hopes of helping anyone with similar issues.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

zb--so sorry for all your problems.

about urinary retention and constipation--i have slow transit constipation, pfd and some other problems also causing C. when i took the sitz marker test (colonic transit study) i had to go off laxatives for a week during which time i did not have a BM at all. i became extremely impacted with stool. the afternoon of the fifth day of the test i could no longer urinate at all even though i'd been drinking lots of water in order to keep hydrated. by evening my abdomen was hard and painful--still couldn't pee--so i went to the ER where the nurse pumped a liter and a half of urine out of me (!).

the ER doc told me i was so full of stool (i also have megarectum so i was really full down there) that the stool was preventing me from urinating. she told me to abort the test, go home and do a clean out immediately because i would not be able to urinate again until i was cleaned out. and she told me to never let that happen again which believe me i'm only too happy to do--it was a truly miserable experience.

so yes, being very constipated--especially severely so-- can lead to urinary retention.

sorry you have to wait so long to see your gastro specialist. and yes, hopefully you can find a way to resolve your constipation and feel better soon. take care.


----------



## zb3289 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Annie! The past two days in particular I have been able to evacuate my bowels pretty well, so I am hoping that within the next week or so the urinary problems will clear up, assuming they were related.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good! glad you've been able to get things going better. and yes, if that was the cause of the urinary problem. then that should resolve too. good luck. wishing you all the best.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

zb3289 said:


> Thanks so much for the response. Like I said, I have started to improve my diet with more fruits, nuts, and fiber rich foods. I think I had basically 0 fiber before. I am drinking a lot of water as well, and it is getting easier to pass stool just a few days later.
> 
> The blood is of course concerning but it was bright red and I really feel it is just a hemorrhoid as a result from constipation and a lot of sitting (I travelled recently and I also work at a desk).
> 
> ...


If you had zero fiber before - well that says a lot! You need at least some. Though you don't need as much as you get older. Also if you eat fiber, you need to immediately drink water afterwards or it just sits in your gut. If you're only going every 2-3 days, I would actually lay off the fiber and stick to low fiber fruits and veggies. Too much fiber can constipate. One mistake people make is they think they can just 'add in' things to their diet and alleviate constipation. Nope, that's not how it works. You have to change your ENTIRE diet. IF you eat one constipating thing, it may well throw things off until you pass it (days later). Just try it for a month and see how it goes.

What you found out about the bladder is interesting. Makes sense! I would be SURE to see a doc though. Lots of people try to diagnose their own issues and put off going to the doctor. This is an extremely risky thing to do. Your GP shouldn't be making you wait 5 weeks to see them. Never heard of that before. I would reschedule with someone else, since all you need is the referral. I would get a referral to a urologist also. Good luck to you!!


----------



## zb3289 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, I want to try to read more about the fodmap diet and ease into that, but I just knew my fiber levels were very low and so I tried to introduce some more fruits, etc. into the diet. I'm definitely not one to self-diagnose/cure, but I wanted to try to start eating better at the very least.

I have a Mass-based HMO and so pretty much no specialists in California, where I just moved to, will take me without a referral. And my primary physician is back in Mass, so the 5 week wait is actually to see my first physician out here, though maybe I could try to get a referral by phone. Either way, even if I am symptom free (fingers crossed) when I see the doctor(s) I am going to go over everything and try to establish a proper diet.

I truly hope it is simply IBS and some hemorrhoids (which seem to have gone away, the blood spell occurred over a period of less than 24 hours) and I know each person has to treat their IBS in the way that works best for them. Hopefully the doc can help me out there.


----------

